# Raps & Nets fans



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright as everyone knows, our season opener is Wednesday October 29th against the Nets... so I'm asking all Nets & Raptors fans to be a man and PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR AVATAR & SIG ARE!

It's simple... you don't have to be a supporting member to do it (although I'm gonna send my cash in today) but every Raptors fan "partners up" with a Nets fan for the bet, which will last ONE WEEK. If the Raptors win the game, then the Raps fan chooses the Nets fan's avatar. If the Nets win, the Nets fan chooses the Raps fan's avatar. Simple as that. If the poster isn't a SM then just give him one of the general avatars, but if he is then you can choose whatever avy for him. So let's say I call out Petey as my partner and the Raptors win, then I'll choose an avatar for him, and he has to keep it for one week.

To add to that, the team that wins the game has to choose a sig for every fan on the other team involved in the bet to use. So for example if the Nets win, the Nets fans will all decide on a sig line for all Raptors fans who took up the bet to use.

Pretty simple huh? And as stated, this bet will last for ONE FULL WEEK, so basically from Wednesday night to next Wednesday night. Please keep all sig ideas in this thread, and don't hate. This is a bet just for fun, keep it that way.

Anyway I'm in, and I'm calling out Petey as my partner (don't worry I'ma send the cash for SM today)!

I hope you guys will pick up on this and have fun with it. 

LETS GO RAPTORS!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think this is a great and hilarious idea -- this should get some good participation


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I think this is a great and hilarious idea -- this should get some good participation


Yup! 

I remember we did this back on FH a couple years ago with the Magic fans, it was real fun.

So are you in?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I really like this idea, Bud. It sounds like it could be a lot of fun.

Edit: here is another reason to get a supporting membership-custom avatars. Upload pictures directly from your computer and make them your identity. A supporting membership is only $10 for an entire year and it really helps the site out a lot. It isn't profit, trust me, it just helps the Admins from digging even deeper into their own pockets.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

what the heck, i'm in.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

callin any nets fan who wud like to have a new sig + avatar next week?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

If the NETS WIN, *I will wear the Nets avatar for ONE MONTH*. How about that?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright guys... post who your partner is on this thread. So far we have:

Raps fans:
Budweiser_Boy
speedythief
trick
skip_dawg!
Slasher

Nets fans:
Aurelino
Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sure sounds alright.

-Petey


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Great! So we're on?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes.

-Petey


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

nets are highly outnumbered..they only have 2 members interessted


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The thread's only been up for a few hours... give it time.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Petey you should (if the Nets lose) make those Nets players in your current avatar wear Raptors jerseys. That would be fun to do in an image editing program if you have the time. :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

maybe we could just make this a sticky til the game's done?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

No, it's more noticable this way.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

count me in.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, the Nets forum is bit quiet today but expect some response tomorrow and once in a while, try bumping the thread. I will also do that.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright man, thanks for your efforts on the Nets forum - I was wondering myself why it's so quiet... you guys usually have the good stuff cookin' there.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I love easy bets...count me in. and as always i mean that in the nicest way.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

sorry, i was away all weekend...

but now i'm back and i say count me in too!


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm in too, but some1 has to teach me how to put an avatar up..


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> I'm in too, but some1 has to teach me how to put an avatar up..


For that, you will need to become a supporting member. Click here for details. It is definitely worth the $9.95 per year fee.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> 
> 
> For that, you will need to become a supporting member. Click here for details. It is definitely worth the $9.95 per year fee.


so i cant join this betting thing without bein a supporting member?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> 
> 
> so i cant join this betting thing without bein a supporting member?


Ofcourse, you can join the betting game. You can still use the avatars made available to you.

Becoming a supporting member enables you to upload your own avatar and provides other benefits as well.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Im in for the Raps....dont know if there will be enough nets fans tho


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Don't forget, you have to choose a parter before the game begins!!! 

Tom and BizzyRipsta are in as well.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i call Bizzy for my betting partner. bring it on ripsta!


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

anybody wants to re-up the bet  ?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't see the point since almost none of the Nets fans kept their word last time... :sigh:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I don't see the point since almost none of the Nets fans kept their word last time... :sigh:


who didn't? Petey, myself and Bizzy endured the pain and embarrassment with as straight a face as we could

We didn't have a lot of response but whoever participated was true to his/her word.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

our starting lineup:

Milt
VC
Lamond
Bosh
AD


bench:
Mopete
JYD
Moiso
Brunson


Scrubs:
A.Williams
Bateer
Jefferies

but we all know that will never happen.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I don't see the point since almost none of the Nets fans kept their word last time... :sigh:


The members involved did keep their word as Aurelino, just cause I stopped posting for the week and no one could notice, don't blame me.

-Petey


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> 
> 
> who didn't? Petey, myself and Bizzy endured the pain and embarrassment with as straight a face as we could
> ...


Yep.

I'll go again, Aurelino. It's not like the odds of us winning this game are any better than us winning the last one.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep.
> ...


Ok. Petey is ready too, so gotta find Bud


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I know we're gonna lose, but what the hell, I'll go again.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm in again.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I'm in again.


You gotta find a parter I'm going with Speedy and Petey with Bud. Dunno about anyone else yet.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Petey, use this for your sig:

Vince Carter is the best, most dominant 2 guard in the NBA. On any given night he can explode and take over a game, just like he did on the crappy New Jersey Nets TWICE this season, who just could not contain his greatness, even though he was constantly triple teamed and the refs were trying to hold him back as much as possible with no calls and bad calls. Vince still came through and secured the W. The rest of the league better watch out, because the Raptors are for real. VC for MVP & Toronto for NBA champs.

I'll get the pic in a second.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Actually Petey, just use this one again...

http://www.nba.com/media/raptors/carter_170_031029.jpg


----------

